# firewire 800



## nickos_fr (3 Mai 2011)

bonjour j'ai un disque dur externe fw 800 Western Digital pour time machine je viens d'en acheter un 2ieme que j'ai branché derrière le 1ier je me demandais combien on peux en brancher comme cela ?
merci


----------



## Oizo (4 Mai 2011)

nickos_fr a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un disque dur externe fw 800 Western Digital pour time machine je viens d'en acheter un 2ieme que j'ai branché derrière le 1ier je me demandais combien on peux en brancher comme cela ?
> merci



La limite en chaînage sur du FireWire 800 est de 63 périphériques.


----------



## photo4photos (5 Mai 2011)

En gros t'as le temps de faire le plein


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> En gros t'as le temps de faire le plein



Pis ensuite faut tout racheter en thunderbolt.


----------



## nickos_fr (5 Mai 2011)

Cool je pensais pas que c'était autant merci. Donc oui tranquille pour un moment


----------



## Onmac (10 Mai 2011)

Et en FW 400 ?


----------



## Oizo (11 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Et en FW 400 ?



Idem sur tous les débits


----------



## Onmac (11 Mai 2011)

Cool !


----------

